# Cat 257



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

anyone plow or use a pusher on a 257 or similar machine with the asv type tracks. wondering how they compare to a machine with tires in the snow. I demoed one over the fall and it was great for slopes and raking yards. Thank you.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

a guy around here has a plow on a 287B track unit.
I haven't had experince with one but i don't think you would get a lot of traction with it.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*247b*

I run 247B CAT's with the ASV tracks. On icy pavement it acts different than a rubber tire machine. But in snow it is superior I prefer the track machine over rubber tire for snow. Today I built a snow ramp between some trees that look like a slalom ski course. I store snow where other equipment can not go. And zero damage to underlying vegitation. The 257B would be a solid choice for snow removal..

Dave


----------



## Snakeman (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a 247B with the ASV tracks that been using with a 72'' bucket to clean 2 drives with, until my 8' Boss plows arrives this week. We get lake effect snow around here. 
I have pushed a total of 12" of snow the whole 900 feet of the one drive, and she never slipped. When I got to the road I just stacked on the side. Counter rotated and pushed back up hill about 450', and stacked in the area between the 2 drives. It was 2 separate snows, 2 days apart to equal a total of 12''. I tipped the bucket down in the front, up in the back, and floated it.
Since a bucket can't be angled like a blade, many trips are needed to clean both drives. I didn't want to invest in a plow until I was sure the machine could handle the snow. I pushed some huge piles in front of the bucket this way.
I felt the Cat did better that the old worn out plow the neighbor had on his '87 1/2 ton Chevy 4x4. The plow was a 8' Western. The plow trip springs were so bad it would trip with 1/2 a plow of snow. That truck, alternator, battery, and plow motor died about the same time this spring on the last snows of the season. I feel not much will be different with a blade vs the bucket, other that it will take less passes, and time. The 247B weights in a 6600 lbs, and the plow is another 700 lbs, so it heaver than the truck. Plus I have more ground contact with tracks than the trucks 4 tires had. I did the plowing with his equipment for the last 4 years. He didn't want to learn how to use it efficiently, or spend the time to plow. He works days, and I work afternoons.
The 247B has impressed me with what it can push on snow. I have not pushed on any ice yet, but I agree with ProWorkz.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

I plow with a 257b skid steer with a 10' power angle blade. It plows great ! way better than expected.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*tracks*

CAT's ASV track setup is far superior to Bobcats system. And do not get me wrong, Bobcat makes good machines. But CAT made a wise move to work with ASV for the track setup....


----------



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

*track machine*

what is asv in track machine what does it mean, are track machines high maintenance.


----------



## Snakeman (Dec 12, 2005)

tbone said:


> what is asv in track machine what does it mean, are track machines high maintenance.


It stands for the name of the company that makes this type of skid steer loader.
All Surface Vehicles, Inc. 
They brought the rubber track skid steer load design to market in 1987.
Caterpillar got in involved with them in 1998. They make the track undercarriage for the Caterpillar MTL machines.

Their web sight is; http://www.asvi.com/

The rubber track machines can be higher maintenance that the wheel design if used out of their design element. Use on hard, paved or concrete surfaces will wear the tracks faster than a tire machine. In dirt, they will traverse mud and soft ground when wheel machines are getting stuck. 
The track design is the landscapers dream, because of the flotation the track design affords over a wheel design. Gets in the dirt earlier in the Spring, and goes in to the rainy and muddy season in the fall.
The track tension is the most important think to watch. If allowed to get out of adjustment, the tracks will derail. 
This could damage them,and requiring early replacement.

They do cost more up front, and the tracks are expensive vs the cost of tires. 
Track cost might come down as more of these machines are sold.

They work real good on established lawns, in fact AVS makes a unit that will not damage a golf course when it does a 180 counter rotate turn. There is a video that can downloaded from their web sight. 
The link is; http://www.asvi.com/asv_videos.cfm It's the last one listed.

I hope this helps.

Snake


----------

